# did my contractor install my ice and water shield correctly?



## areebis (Jun 27, 2010)

I had my roof torn off and re done but my contractor left on the original ice and water shield and went over it with a new layer and in my city you need 6' so he put another layer after that,is this correctly done or against manufacturers warranty on the shield ? HELP ME


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds OK to me. What's troubling you about it?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

If you read the box on I&W, I don't believe they even have a warranty. Never did before, I haven't looked in awhile. I don't think any underlayment has a warranty of it's own.

Yes, that is acceptable for most areas. It usually comes down to the building inspector. We have done some where all they wanted was new felt over the I&W.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

seeyou said:


> Sounds OK to me. What's troubling you about it?


I agree, if he cleaned the existing 'old i&w' properly and then installed new it should be ok.

Signature: birth, school, work, death.

Conception, Birth, Primal Learning, School-Puberty-Street Learning, 
Find/Define Yourself-More School/Work, Work, Create Your Own Family,
Retire-Enjoy Grand Kids, Death.

Some where in there we also need to except or deny God.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The OP brings up a good point though. To be honest I don't know if IWS can be easily removed after years of heat, and if not, what harm can it do to lay over it? Even better, if it is still intact, why not felt over top to the ridge or expand the distance to 6 ft?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

canadaclub said:


> The OP brings up a good point though. To be honest *I don't know if IWS can be easily removed after years of heat*, and if not, what harm can it do to lay over it? Even better, if it is still intact, why not felt over top to the ridge or expand the distance to 6 ft?


Easily is not a word that should even be in that sentence.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

What counts is two rows of ice & water shield put down, one over the existing shield and the other up higher?

With installing just one new row, up higher, there are nail holes from the old shingles in the old shield.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I see where your coming from Seeyou, and since you made that statement can you shed some light on the matter? I have yet to repair/replace a roof which had it on...usually just felt. I have installed it and, in doing so, find it inconveiable to take it off...even when freshly laid.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with everybody “but” that’s assuming the sheathing underneath was still in good shape.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry Allan, I was typing when your response came in...but another good point. I think, because the IWS is a rubber type membrane, it should seal around previous nail holes unless its been hacked to crap. 
Since you brought it up though..calling all roofers..If a layer of iws IS laid down with some obvious holes, is it possible to fan a propane torch over to melt it into a seam?

I know, dumb question, since the the cost is pretty cheap but just wondered about the logistics


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sometimes you can't even get the shingles off the old i&w


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

lol thats what I wondered


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> sometimes you can't even get the shingles off the old i&w


Something the geniuses didn't take into consideration 20 years ago when they started pushing it as the magic bullet for crappy roofing. 

I've been chuckling about for a long long time. A few we've had to do so far we've had to tear the sheeting, i/w and shingles off together because they fused into one big mass. Although I have noticed the Grace and others with the film on the surface haven't been much issue removing the shingles from them. The granulated ones are the worst to deal with. 

I see no reason you can't leave it and just felt over the top of it as long as the shingles can be removed smoothly.


----------



## johnrem (Feb 7, 2008)

This is why you hired a pro...so you don't have to worry


----------



## RidgelineRoof (Jul 1, 2010)

We take everything off. Most people use felt paper though, not IWS. We have to remove it though on a re-roof. It's impossible to inspect the quality of the wood under the roof without taking it off.


----------



## areebis (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies,sounds like it's ok to me,except for the plywood under the I&W he left on.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

areebis said:


> Thank you all for your replies,sounds like it's ok to me,except for the plywood under the I&W he left on.


Don't worry about it. Any seasoned roofer or Contractor can see bad spots without taking the bottom 3 feet of I&W off.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

MJW said:


> Don't worry about it. Any seasoned roofer or Contractor can see bad spots without taking the bottom 3 feet of I&W off.


Yeah - also, this is a redo. They had it all off a month ago.


----------



## RidgelineRoof (Jul 1, 2010)

Sure, you MAY be able to notice a problem. Not all homes have plywood. It's pretty lazy to not pull it ALL off and check ALL of the sheathing.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i don't see how in the world you guys pull IW off. that stuff is just glued down. i'd much rather get the cat claw and pull the sheathing that it's on & replace regardless. if you roof as a business i would think you would go this way as well. the labor costs of pealing that crap up have to be more than the cost of some 7/16osb or even cdx {which oddly is 2x the cost of osb in my area now}


----------



## RidgelineRoof (Jul 1, 2010)

We run more into felt than a lot of IWS. We just take it all off when we do run into it.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

You cannot remove I&W. The only way is to remove the sheathing, but most people will not pay for the extra labor and material. Heck, most insurance companies won't even pay for it on a storm claim. Eventually they will have to with the roofs up here. I've seen 3 layers of I&W on houses that are only 15 years old. Each new roof from storm damage, the contractor just adds another layer.


----------

